
Ask HN: What are red flags/dealbreakers you look for when interviewing for jobs? - solumos
Most people are familiar with the &quot;Joel Test&quot;. Ideally, companies are able to check most of the boxes on that list.<p>On the flip side, what would a list of &quot;dealbreakers&quot; look like? i.e. if a company checks 8 items or more on the list, it&#x27;s <i>probably</i> not a good opportunity?
======
ninefoxgambit
As a front-end developer I always like to try and ask questions about the UX
team/process. I don't like working on teams where design and UX have too much
authority and use waterfall practices.

~~~
solumos
How do you define "too much authority", and what are the questions that allow
you to find that out?

------
PeterHK
\- windows \- dress code

